# What's a Mitsubishi 52725 worth?



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

I have a 2.5 year old Mitsubishi DLP that I want to sell, but I don't know what it would be worth. I paid probably > $3k in 2005, but that's not terribly relevant.

All opinions welcome.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would look at what the closest replacement for your unit is selling for locally and start with half of that.


----------

